# Kharma is at Stud



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

We dropped her off with the breeder Sundayn night. It KILLED me to leave her there, and the house seems so quite now, even with Envy and Chaos around. She is going to have to stay extra long becuase Zen hasn't figured out how to umm, do things properly. It will be at least a month before I get her back. On one hand i'm super excited on the other hand I miss her terribly!


----------

